# 2011 Chevy Cruze traction control button functions



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

FYI/ When you push the button on the shifter console it shuts off the traction control and you ll see the light on in the dash. When you again push and hold that button down for a few seconds it shuts off the stability control also and a seperate light will come on in the dash. I was playing around in the snow when I came across these funtions and didn t know if you all were aware.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Interesting, I didn’t know that! Could you shut off just the stability control?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...in the Owners Manual, see pages:

5-18 = Traction OFF light
5-19 = Traction Control System (TCS)/StabilTrak Light (STL)
9-32 = Traction Control System.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> Interesting, I didn’t know that! Could you shut off just the stability control?


 try it and you ll see the lights..


----------



## Paul7893 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi, newbie here. I'd like to know what "stability control" and "traction control" mean in terms of the mechanical operation of the vehicle. Edit- sorry, should have done my googling first: 
Traction Control 
Stability Control

But are there any situations where you could benefit by turning one or both of those features off?

Thanks


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Paul7893 said:


> Hi, newbie here. I'd like to know what "stability control" and "traction control" mean in terms of the mechanical operation of the vehicle.
> 
> Also, are there any situations where you could benefit by turning one or both of those features off?
> 
> Thanks


 


> Traction control is a system that allows a vehicle to send power away from wheels that are slipping. It is useful to get a little more grip in slippery conditions, but most systems are limited to lower speeds.
> 
> Stability control is a system that detects the movement and speed of the vehicle. If it senses the car begin to swerve or spin, it helps to compensate to allow the driver to keep control of the vehicle.
> 
> Most stability control systems will include traction control, since the hardware is essentially the same. On the other hand, many vehicles have traction control but not stability control, which is more expensive to add.


Traction control vs. Stability control - Car Seat.Org - Carseat, Vehicle & Child Passenger Safety Forums


The only time you'd really want to disable it is at the Track or if you're feeling frisky and need to do some kind of maneuver on the road - most people wont touch the button their whole life


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

or if you need the tires to spin... like snow.


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

RTFM.

In the manual it states that if you get stuck in the snow, and need to rock the car back and forth by going into drive and reverse back and forth until you are unstuck, you should turn off traction control first.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> most people wont touch the button their whole life


That may be true about most people, but every car I have had with TC I find that trying to get up my really steep & long snowy driveway I need to disable traction control or I will end up backing all the way down(driveway is about 150ft long & 50ft elevation change). 

With traction control on you'll be making it up the driveway really well then all of a sudden the TC comes on & you loose half your momentum. once this happens the TC comes on again you pretty much loose all your momentum & are just sitting there spinning/sliding back down. 
I also don't like it in city driving(though not as bad as above example), taking off across an intersection & the TC comes on half way across, again loosing half your momentum almost making you almost come to a stop dangerously in the intersection. I can do much better with my own foot. 

The only time I like TC is at hwy speeds & you hit some deep snow/water, the car cuts power & keeps you going very well on your desired path.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

spacedout said:


> That may be true about most people, but every car I have had with TC I find that trying to get up my really steep & long snowy driveway I need to disable traction control or I will end up backing all the way down(driveway is about 150ft long & 50ft elevation change).
> 
> With traction control on you'll be making it up the driveway really well then all of a sudden the TC comes on & you loose half your momentum. once this happens the TC comes on again you pretty much loose all your momentum & are just sitting there spinning/sliding back down.
> I also don't like it in city driving(though not as bad as above example), taking off across an intersection & the TC comes on half way across, again loosing half your momentum almost making you almost come to a stop dangerously in the intersection. I can do much better with my own foot.
> ...


Totally agreed. When I said "most people" I meant the typical consumer and the "newbie" asking what TC was. I disable it from time to time usually at stopped snowy/slushy intersections


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

i only take it off when i want to haul ass. lol


----------



## jellbel57 (Jan 25, 2011)

New member from Rochester NY. Have just gotten the LS 1.8L I have seen that by turning off both controls, fuel mileage seems to go up. Or perhaps it is my wishful thinking.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

jellbel57 said:


> New member from Rochester NY. Have just gotten the LS 1.8L I have seen that by turning off both controls, fuel mileage seems to go up. Or perhaps it is my wishful thinking.


 wishful thinking indeed..


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

jellbel57 said:


> New member from Rochester NY. Have just gotten the LS 1.8L I have seen that by turning off both controls, fuel mileage seems to go up. Or perhaps it is my wishful thinking.


I think turning them off would have little effect on gas mileage

Welcome to the forum though, good to see local people here


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...hey, I was *once* from Brooklyn, NY...does that count (wink,wink)?





...of course, that was many, many, many, many, many, many years ago!


----------



## jellbel57 (Jan 25, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> I think turning them off would have little effect on gas mileage
> 
> Welcome to the forum though, good to see local people here


Perhaps but would like to see what it is like once this pesky snow goes away as the controls are nice to have at the present time. But response seems to be quicker when controls are off. I cannot really say as it is really too soon to make any assumptions.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

jellbel57 said:


> Perhaps but would like to see what it is like once this pesky snow goes away as the controls are nice to have at the present time. But response seems to be quicker when controls are off. I cannot really say as it is really too soon to make any assumptions.


I love _StabiliTrak_!!!


----------



## musicrow123 (Aug 9, 2012)

OK, I'm confused! I've had my Cruze for 2 days now, read the manual and am still confused abt Traction and/or StabiliTrak. In summer months, should both of these be on or off? and in winter (snow, ice) what should be on? (I've read the owners manual+am still confused)


----------



## NMLWILL (Jul 5, 2020)

spacedout said:


> That may be true about most people, but every car I have had with TC I find that trying to get up my really steep & long snowy driveway I need to disable traction control or I will end up backing all the way down(driveway is about 150ft long & 50ft elevation change).
> 
> With traction control on you'll be making it up the driveway really well then all of a sudden the TC comes on & you loose half your momentum. once this happens the TC comes on again you pretty much loose all your momentum & are just sitting there spinning/sliding back down.
> I also don't like it in city driving(though not as bad as above example), taking off across an intersection & the TC comes on half way across, again loosing half your momentum almost making you almost come to a stop dangerously in the intersection. I can do much better with my own foot.
> ...


Like some people have said, most people will never have to touch this button or change the control, but the comment above is absolutely true for the <1% who suddenly learn this lesson when they are going up a steep and slippery hill or driveway. I live in the North and am used to lots of snow and ice and never had a problem until I moved into a house that had a big hill. When winter came, I could not get up the driveway on the best of snowy days. I actually called for a roadside assist once. They don't tell you that you need to turn this off in that situation. You learn it the hard way, but once you do, it's a comforting feeling knowing how to handle it. And as soon as you make it up the hill, you can easily turn it back on and not have to worry about it again.


----------

